# need rec's on air stapler for lattice job



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll soon be making my own lattice out of WRC.
The two slats will be roughly 1/2" thick each.

Just been browsing staplers on Amazon and eBay, and am not sure what kind of diameter I should be using, or what "crown" means.

Seems I could pick up something used in the sub $50 range, which is perfect.

Then I'd be buying stainless steel staples.

Any recommendations on gauge, staple size, etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

schmolze said:


> Just been browsing staplers on Amazon and eBay, and am not sure what kind of diameter I should be using, or what "crown" means.


 Crown is the distance between the legs.
For lattice 1/4" crown galvanized staples are most commonly used.

Tool King has a good buy on a PC reconditioned Narrow Crown Stapler for $40.
http://www.toolking.com/products/4200320.aspx?googlebase=NS100AR

This model from PC is limited to 1" max length staples, which should be fine for your application. I would grab this deal if I did not already have the next bigger model.
http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=422622



schmolze said:


> Then I'd be buying stainless steel staples.


You can buy SS Gun Staples but they are hard to find and very expensive. Note on this link that Senco says use Stainless for ACQ, but you should be fine with galvanized on Western Red Cedar.

http://www.dhcsupplies.com/store/p/...lvanized-Staples-1-2-1-1-2-.html?feed=froogle
.


----------

